# Trillian the Reo mini



## Raslin (5/8/15)

About a month back I purchased an unfinished reo mini from a forum member. I was looking for a mini to complement my Grand. She looked like this when I bought her.


Front


At the time I did not have time for a respray so I buffed her a little and presses her into service.



This week I decided to give her a makeover.

First a sanding with 400 and 800 grit sand paper and masked the 510 with prestick – a trick I learnt from @Alex



Then a coat of White primer.




After leaving it to dry overnight I applied the topcoat of gloss black on the body a metallic silver on the door.






There are some rough points but not bad for a first try.


May I present Trillian the Reo mini dressed with her matching Cyclone with AFC.

She vapes like a champ.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Andre (5/8/15)

Wow, she looks spanking brand new and colour coded as well.  Well done.


----------



## johan (5/8/15)

Good JOB @Raslin!


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/15)

A sparking new REO nice one @Raslin!


----------



## Riaz (5/8/15)

nicely done @Raslin 

looks brand new!


----------



## shabbar (5/8/15)

stunning job @Raslin


----------



## Alex (5/8/15)

Awesome work @Raslin, she looks perfect.


----------



## Raslin (5/8/15)

Thanks guys. I am really happy with her.


----------

